# What Video Equipment Are You Using?



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

As simple as the subject... what video equipment are y'all using? I'm trying to figure it out. I'm a fairly accomplished photographer but haven't tried the video thing. I need to learn before my daughter gets here. My plan is to come up the learning curve this summer by making videos in my yard. I really enjoy the videos by @wardconnor and @Ware.


 What's your camera/microphone set up?
 What computer are you using to edit?
 What software are you using to edit?

This is what I'm working with or thinking about:


 Nikon D610 with various lenses (my trusty photo setup)
 In the market for a Rode VideoMic Pro
 Waiting to see if Apple announces a new MacBook Pro at WWDC for editing. Have also considered a Surface Pro. I use a MacBook 12" for internet usage.
 Adobe Premiere or Final Cut... The million dollar question. What are y'all using?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I use a PC. Apple backs in me into a corner too much. No freedom.

I use divinci resolve to edit mainly because it is free. I will eventually switch to Adobe premier pro.

GoPro hero 6
Rode video micro

I will eventually switch to a dslr type or mirror less. I do not know anything about camera gear though so I would be the wrong person to ask.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

What's your camera/microphone set up? I use a GoPro Hero5 Black/Rode Video Micro. I would probably opt for the Hero6 if I was buying today.
 What computer are you using to edit? iMac (27-inch, Late 2012)
 What software are you using to edit? iMovie (free on macOS). Final Cut Pro X is probably preferable to someone who enjoys editing - I do not. I enjoy mowing reel low grass.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

None right now, but would love to own a full-size shoulder-mount ENG camera one day!


----------

